

Ask HN: Branding Companies for Web Apps - german

We are developing a Web App and we are in need of a company which can help to develop our brand.
Any recommendations?<p>Thanks!
======
michaelpinto
By branding do you mean for your parent company or for the specific app? For
example the branding for Microsoft is a different type of project than say
branding Office. And by branding are you thinking on a big scale (everything
from coming up with the name to the marketing) or on a small scale (i.e. an
icon for an app)?

My advice to you as a designer is that you should start small, take baby steps
and keep your budget low. I'd also advise you to work with a local designer
(if you can find a good one) who can meet with you face to face.

By the way I did a quick google search and found this studio after some
hunting: <http://www.holbeinruiz.com>

~~~
german
I'm talking about something like Twitter, in which the product and the company
share the same brand.

That's a really good question, I think I'm talking about the whole brand,
including the name and marketing.

Thanks for the link :)

~~~
michaelpinto
Something you should think about: Twitter wasn't called Twitter when it
started.

And if you want to see a super ugly logo look at the very first Apple logo --
it' s a second rate hippy doodle of the worst kind:
[http://www.edibleapple.com/2009/04/20/the-evolution-and-
hist...](http://www.edibleapple.com/2009/04/20/the-evolution-and-history-of-
the-apple-logo/)

I'm a branding guy, but my advice is to to put every penny into building a
great product!

Once you understand what that product does (and that takes time) then focus on
branding.

Too many times I see folks come up with a name, or they buy a domain and then
try to think what they should do with it.

~~~
german
That's really good advice Michael, thanks a lot :) We actually have a
prototype, but maybe we should focus a little bit more on that and start with
branding later on the process.

Do you, being involved in branding, have any advise (book recommendations,
blogs, etc).

Thanks a lot for your input!

~~~
michaelpinto
I've got two words for you my friend: Paul Rand

<http://www.paul-rand.com/>

That would be a good place to start...

------
tamersalama
CopyHackers by fellow HNer bloggergirl is a good resource. I haven't tried it
out myself but based on what I've seen, it's worth the money. You can apply
HACKERNEWS coupon code when checking out.

Her post: [http://www.copyhackers.com/2011/10/18/how-1-hn-post-
compelle...](http://www.copyhackers.com/2011/10/18/how-1-hn-post-compelled-me-
to-leave-intuit-create-new-startup-for-startups/)

CopyHackers: <http://www.copyhackers.com>

------
abbasmehdi
Be more specific. "help to develop our brand" could mean advertising, PR,
online marketing etc.

I think a good way to communicate this would be to say what you are trying to
get out of this service.

~~~
german
You are right, we are staring a new webapp and we need a name, logo, maybe a
little brand manual, and some makering insights.

~~~
abbasmehdi
I think you're definitely getting ahead of yourself. Once the product is
built, you will find a lot if these answers coming from within you. If you
don't even have a prototype, then I'd say don't worry about all that. Just
build it and see how it goes. I bet you're a better marketer than you think,
but your problem is you tried to think of marketing something that doesnt even
exist yet, and gave up. Am I right?

~~~
german
We do have a prototype, not the final product but it may be a good think to
start thinking about the brand.

------
german
Also, it would help if you could give us a ballpark idea of what's the average
cost of this kind of service :)

~~~
glimcat
Thousands to many millions. Your problem definition as it stands is overly
broad. What are your goals for the project?

------
fabiandesimone
Maybe I can help. Sent you an email.

